# Night shot/Ghost hunting



## makemfast (Sep 20, 2012)

hello everyone,
  This is my first post here just joined today! I am a extreme novice so I appologize in advance for the noob questions. My first question is why did Sony stop adding not shot on their products? Can someone recommend me a good older model that has that? what else would you all suggest for ghost hunting?


----------



## cosmonaut (Sep 20, 2012)

Do you mean night shot? Are you looking for a point and shoot or. DSLR?


----------



## momo3boys (Sep 20, 2012)

My old cybershot has it.. I love that camera! Amazon.com: Sony Cyber-shot DSCH50 9.1 MP Digital Camera with 15x Optical Zoom with Super Steady Shot: Camera & Photo


----------



## makemfast (Sep 20, 2012)

I dont really have the funds  for a DSLR so a nice point and shot would be best


----------



## cosmonaut (Sep 21, 2012)

The problem with point and shoots is they are all going to perform badly in low light. The sensors are small and you will get a lot of noise. I think if I were going for a P&S I would be looking at Nikon. My son has a Nikon and it does pretty good. Nikon is pretty much the king of image quality.


----------



## DiskoJoe (Sep 21, 2012)

Ghost Hunting?


----------

